# EU proposes mandatory USB-C on all devices, including iPhones



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

From The Verge:

*EU proposes mandatory USB-C on all devices, including iPhones*


> The European Commission, the executive arm of the European Union, has announced plans to force smartphone and other electronics manufacturers to fit a common USB-C charging port on their devices. The proposal is likely to have the biggest impact on Apple, which continues to use its proprietary Lightning connector rather than the USB-C connector adopted by most of its competitors. The rules are intended to cut down on electronic waste by allowing people to re-use existing chargers and cables when they buy new electronics.
> 
> In addition to phones, the rules will apply to other devices like tablets, headphones, portable speakers, videogame consoles, and cameras. Manufacturers will also be forced to make their fast-charging standards interoperable, and to provide information to customers about what charging standards their device supports. Under the proposal, customers will be able to buy new devices without an included charger.


FULL ARTICLE HERE


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I'm supporting such move - tired to keep and use bunch of connectors for many kind of working phones, while doing help owners to assess its problems


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

As much as I agree with the whole multi-connectors issue, I hate to see governments trying to dictate how to make something. I would rather see the industry develop standards, like USB-C, rather than a bunch of bureaucrats try to dictate what to do. I know it won't happen, but what if Apple said, "Fine, we won't sell iphones in Europe!". Can you imagine the outcry against the EU from the people? Of course it would be a huge monetary loss for Apple so it won't happen. I bet the solution will be to offer an adapter, for a small fee, with each phone. The new iphones have a lightning/USB-C cable included so they are partly there.


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

Or they may just go port less and be wireless charge only


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Answer would be simple - we don't want to abandon huge market in EU !


----------



## AZ. (Mar 27, 2011)

dmspen said:


> As much as I agree with the whole multi-connectors issue, I hate to see governments trying to dictate how to make something. I would rather see the industry develop standards, like USB-C, rather than a bunch of bureaucrats try to dictate what to do. I know it won't happen, but what if Apple said, "Fine, we won't sell iphones in Europe!". Can you imagine the outcry against the EU from the people? Of course it would be a huge monetary loss for Apple so it won't happen. I bet the solution will be to offer an adapter, for a small fee, with each phone. The new iphones have a lightning/USB-C cable included so they are partly there.


Well they manufacturers didnt care so government had to step in with common sense!
Only government has the power to put a stop uncontrollable greed from corporations!
Maybe they should think about that instead of changing things so much.....Many things are backward compatible, why not something as simple as a cord!
Imagine if you needed an adapter every time you plugged into your 110v. outlet?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

More complicated ! Try to use your 110VAC adapter in EU where 220-230-240 VAC outlets.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

dmspen said:


> As much as I agree with the whole multi-connectors issue, I hate to see governments trying to dictate how to make something.


If phones didn't require frequent recharging and weren't the sole point of contact for many of their users, your argument might hold some water. Because USB-C should be able to do it all, there's no point in having anything unique (unless you're trying to hold your customers hostage).


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

P Smith said:


> More complicated ! Try to use your 110VAC adapter in EU where 220-230-240 VAC outlets.


Many (if not most) chargers can automatically switch between voltages. You just need to find a plug adapter (even with Apple's chargers!).


----------



## steve053 (May 11, 2007)

harsh said:


> If phones didn't require frequent recharging and weren't the sole point of contact for many of their users, your argument might hold some water. Because USB-C should be able to do it all, *there's no point in having anything unique *(unless you're trying to hold your customers hostage).


...unless you're trying to innovate. When the lightning connector was introduced it was much easier to use than any micro/mini usb connector.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Terrible. Government needs to stay out of this kind of thing.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Sometimes the government needs to get involved to set standards. It is good to know that an inch is an inch and a meter is a meter because of a standard set by governments. Even better when buying something by weight or volume. When one buys a pound of something they want that pound to be the same as when they buy a pound from someone else.

The benefit of "must have USB-C" type standards is people don't have to have different connection cables and chargers for each piece of equipment. The drawback is for equipment without that connector (sorry lightning connector devices) and the bigger drawback is when USB-C becomes depreciated. Imagine if there was a mandatory "DB-9" connector mandate that all devices must support. That would not be good when DB-9 depreciates.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

steve053 said:


> ...unless you're trying to innovate. When the lightning connector was introduced it was much easier to use than any micro/mini usb connector.


If your phone needs an interface that is faster, sturdier and somehow easier to use than USB C, that might be a valid argument. This is a common ground we can all live with.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

On one hard, unifying under a single standard, especially one under common use, benefits the consumer because of lower costs overall. And, it's nice not having yet another USB power brick to toss into the box of USB bricks because I like to use a multiport USB charger that is also good for both 110v as well as 220v usage without an adapter. (I have an older version of this charger at multiple locations). Anyone remember the proprietary Microchannel?

On the other hand, it just robs me the wrong way that a government body wants to dictate the choice.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Mark Holtz said:


> On the other hand, it just robs me the wrong way that a government body wants to dictate the choice.


That companies like Apple will stop at almost nothing to keep their customers beholden by doing everything in a mostly unique (and not categorically superior) way rubs me the wrong way. Remember Apple Desktop Bus and Firewire?


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

James Long said:


> Sometimes the government needs to get involved to set standards. It is good to know that an inch is an inch and a meter is a meter because of a standard set by governments. Even better when buying something by weight or volume. When one buys a pound of something they want that pound to be the same as when they buy a pound from someone else.
> 
> The benefit of "must have USB-C" type standards is people don't have to have different connection cables and chargers for each piece of equipment. The drawback is for equipment without that connector (sorry lightning connector devices) and the bigger drawback is when USB-C becomes depreciated. Imagine if there was a mandatory "DB-9" connector mandate that all devices must support. That would not be good when DB-9 depreciates.


What happens when usb h comes out?

No government controls on technology like this always hurt customers long term for possibly a short term gain if that.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

inkahauts said:


> What happens when usb h comes out?


If a new standard were demonstrated to be necessary (it seems pretty unlikely in the context of a device), then it could be adopted by the whole industry.

The next candidate for USB looks like it will be USB 4 that appears to use the USB C connector exclusively. I'm guessing that it will be backwards compatible as they've been pretty good about that.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Even if you find it annoying as a consumer, it isn't a thing you should want the government to mandate. Governments can unite around one system of measure... they don't need to try and dictate what private companies do. There's no reason why every company couldn't have their own proprietary port. Consumers wouldn't like it and if we didn't like it enough the free market would eventually force more compatibility... but as noted, the world also has different power standards... there are different standards for video delivery across the world too. And as others have noted, governments are notoriously slow to move on things, so at some point when USB-D becomes the thing, there will still be a law that says "you must have USB-C" on the books that will hold everything back.

There are far more important things that world governments need to be working on than whether or not a phone manufacturer has a USB-C port on their device or not.


----------



## mke (Sep 9, 2015)

Stewart Vernon said:


> Even if you find it annoying as a consumer, it isn't a thing you should want the government to mandate. Governments can unite around one system of measure... they don't need to try and dictate what private companies do. There's no reason why every company couldn't have their own proprietary port. Consumers wouldn't like it and if we didn't like it enough the free market would eventually force more compatibility... but as noted, the world also has different power standards... there are different standards for video delivery across the world too. And as others have noted, governments are notoriously slow to move on things, so at some point when USB-D becomes the thing, there will still be a law that says "you must have USB-C" on the books that will hold everything back.
> 
> There are far more important things that world governments need to be working on than whether or not a phone manufacturer has a USB-C port on their device or not.


Never been a fan of eu. Poland is leaveing eu cause they were dictateing how to run their goverment

Sent from my SM-F926U using Tapatalk


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Stewart Vernon said:


> Consumers wouldn't like it and if we didn't like it enough the free market would eventually force more compatibility...


You say that but you seem to be ignoring that Apple has been bucking the "industry standards" for most of their existence. They've been slowly transitioning some platforms to USB-C for a while now but the transition is far from complete. I find it odd for a company built on a proclaimed interoperability of their products that they have so many oddball adapters.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Stewart Vernon said:


> USB-D


The variant was April Fool joke in 2015


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

From Android Authority:

*Lightning vs USB-C: Why Apple's fight over ports is a losing battle*


> Apple is riled up by the EU wanting to make USB-C a charging standard, but clinging to Lightning ports doesn't make sense


FULL ARTICLE HERE


----------

